# sign my guestbook!!!!



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

hi ya if any one feels like signing my guestbook the link is-

http://www.freewebs.com/bornozchis/guestbook.htm


hope you like the site! :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

thanks ozzy and lilys mum


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

thanks to jayne and also richies mum really appreciate it


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Im tempted to sign again... lol
xxx


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lol stef thankyou for signing iv had quite a few people look now im real pleased when i get some money i will add it to the yahoo searches

thanks to rachel and lucy for signing as well much appreciated :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

awww I cant resist lol.. I must do it
Do you need money to add a link?
Dont worry abnout it yet anyway.. Im palning on doing a freewebs site for my baby chi when he is born.. I'll add you... you add me! lol
 
Give the postal order to my mum... sent!
xxx


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i signed already :wink: 

kisses nat


----------

